# how to bring up to dr?



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

After reading the criteria for CFS I really think I have it. I've brought issues up with my dr before and he's run all sorts of blood tests but nothing shows. I do have hypothyroidism which is under control. My dr. thinks I am depressed ( I do take lexapro) but I feel TIRED, not depressed, have problems with memory, lightheadedness, always have somewhat sort lymphnodes, IBS, and some of the other criteria (can't remember them now, LOL .My dr. thinks I'm just a hypochondriac and I am embarrassed to go back to him and suggest the possibility of CFS. I like him but usually end up feeling somewhat intimidated by drs cause they cannot figure out this fatigue thing. Any suggestions on how to approach him?


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi Tiss!







I can't remember if you've visited our forum before, so just in case Welcome!







This is such a hard question. Most of us have gone through a pretty large number of doctors looking for one who is knowledgable and supportive in the ME field. I would say to try to find a well respected ME doctor in your area. Lots of doctors just do not believe that ME (CFS) exists, so it's important to find one that does. I believe on the FAQ that you read there should be a "find a doc" website listed. You might try there.Then, you might try to find any support groups in your area, and ask them which doctors around you are reputable, and good. They'll know a lot, and word of mouth really is how you get the complete picture. Good ME docs get a LOT of praise from their patients, and usually, they see a number of ME patients.After that, I usually encourage patients to keep a very detailed symptom log. Get a special calendar or agenda, and everyday right down every symptom. Be very specific as to each and every symptom, and its severity that particular day. Log everything, like what you eat, when you eat it, if you go outside, when, for how long, etc. It's tiresome and boring, but I do feel like it helps the doctor.Then, when you have your doctor's appointment, be prepared. Make a list of your top 5 symptoms. (Yeah, a written list, I swear it makes us look less "nutty", and more "professional" and "objective".) Then, instead of saying "I am tired all the time" or "I always hurt all over", you can be very specific. Like "Last week on Thursday, my hips were very painful, about an 8 on a scale of 1-10, but then by Saturday, they hurt less, about a 5, and my back went up to about a 9." That's just an example, but you get the idea. I think it makes us look less like hypochondriacs when we actually log it. These are just a few of the suggestions I always tell people who are just starting on their path to a diagnosis, but I know there are others in the forum who will have even more great advice.Come here as often as you can, arm yourself with knowledge, because that is our best defence! And keep us posted on how you're doing!


----------

